# IBS medications during pregnancy



## jolynch (May 2, 2003)

I am 13 weeks pregnant and my GI took me off of pamine last week. Since then I have had terrible cramping and diarreah. I also take citrucel twice daily. Have crohn's and am on pentasa and imuran for that? Are any IBS medicines safe during pregnancy?


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

Hi jolynch,Congratulations on your pregnancy! I am sorry to hear you are having problems. Since I've never been pregnant, I don't have any information on which drugs are safe and which aren't... sorry! I just wanted to say hello and welcome to the BB. Hopefully someone else will be able to help you out. You may also want to post your question here: Prescription Medications (Ask the Specialist)Good luck!


----------



## Jenk0002 (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey There! Congratulations on your pregnancy. I have also learned that I am pregnant. I am 8 weeks today.







I completely understand how you feel. I ended up in the ER yesterday because my cramps are so bad and had been spotting not around the time of a period. And on top of that I didn't know what medicines I could take and couldn't take. At any rate they gave me some dicycolmine and that I have heard is perfectly fine to take during pregnancy as well as metamucil--spelling. If you are taking prenatal vitamins that can make you constipated and cause more pain. I have opted not to take them. My dr is not happy, but neither is my tummy at this point. So, I am doing what I can to make it happy. And the dicyclomine seems to be helping at least a little bit.







If you would like you are welcome to email me any time to further discuss anything about IBS during our pregnancies. Sincerely, Kelly


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Yes, Kelly is correct. Dicyclomine (also known as Bentyl) is a category B drug, which means it's ok to take in pregnancy. It really helped me a lot when I was pregnant.


----------

